# London blasts



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok its been more than 12 hours now and since there hasnt been a thread on this yet, here goes.....
To all the UK members here, hope you guys are all doing alright. From what I know of London and Londoners, the guys who did this are walking dead...
Once again, hope all you guys are doing alright...
-b (V.P for irrelevant current affairs)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just want to echo what baj said. Hope our UK members are doing ok. Our sentiments and prayers are with you.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Heartfelt condolences to all those in the UK. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

So sorry to all affected by this tragedy.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You are in our thoughts, my heart goes out to all in the UK.


----------

